# Touchpad decides to click and drag instead of tap to click



## supersadie (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi
Running Win10 on an Acer E5-511-C46Y.
I have an Elantech touchpad which every so often (maybe weekly) decides it's no longer going to do tap to click (my preferred setting) and is going to behave as though I am clicking and dragging the whole time. So I have to click instead of tap. It's mighty annoying.
I have done all the obvious things - driver up to date, BIOS version is the latest, settings are fine and disabling/enabling has no impact. The only cure seems to be turning the computer off and on again (who knew?!)
Acer say reset, but suspect that's the recommendation for every unsolved issue.
Is there a way to restart touchpad and reload all the drivers (essentially, to do what the laptop would do when rebooting) but without restarting?
Many thanks in advance...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact SNID number and serial number on that Acer Aspire E5-511 series laptop?

Type *winver* in the search box and then press the Enter key.
When the small window appears, advise us what the exact "Version" number and "Build" number is for Windows 10.

Have you tried using an external USB wireless mouse instead of using that problematic touchpad?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## supersadie (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi
It's 14393.447
SNID is 50200150534

No, I've not used a mouse. It's not convenient for me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your laptop appears to have Windows 10 "Anniversary Update" *Version 1607 Build 14393.447*
Windows 10 "Creator Update" *Version 1703 Build 15063.250* is the most current version.

According to that SNID number, your *Acer Aspire E5-511* series laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit, so I'm assuming it was later upgraded to Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
It does have full driver support for both Windows 8.1 64-bit and Windows 10 64-bit. 

The Windows 10 64-bit driver listed for its Elantech touchpad is version *13.6.2.2* and is dated December 2016, so I'm assuming it now has a more current version.

I've never been a fan of a laptop's touchpad and have always used an external USB wireless mouse because I find it quicker and easier to use and navigate with than a touchpad. 
I also have never used the "tap-to-click" feature, so I don't know what affect all that finger pounding has on a touchpad's longevity.
I wish I had some easy resolution for your issue, but I don't. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## supersadie (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. I feel it must be a software issue. Like you, I thought the pad might have 'stuck' in a left click position somehow. But the fact it rights itself on reboot made me think not. My geek friend said he'd updated the driver, but looking online, I see there's a newer one for the touchpad, which he must have missed. I've now downloaded that, so let's hope it fixes the irritation. Thanks for suggesting it. I'll let you know how it's going!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

